# idaho meeting on non res



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

don't know if anyone is interested or not but there is a conference call today for meeting on Idaho non resident tags. conference call if anyone cares to listen in.

https://idfg.idaho.gov/about/commission/emergency-special-commission-meeting-april-4-2020


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I was LISTENING IN on CONFERENCE CALL .........

Idaho non resident spring hunting and fishing has just been banned.

those who bought tags and/or hired outfitters/guides prior to this meeting will be allowed to hunt /fish.

with hopes that travel bans will be lifted by fall ,nonresidents can at this time continue putting in for fall controlled hunts.

info should be posted on thier website very soon.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

https://idfg.idaho.gov/press/nonresident-licenses-permits-and-tags-sales-temporarily-suspended-fg-commission


----------

